# Archer is One! (Pic heavy)



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Happy birthday, Archer! UFO vom Wildhaus is officially one. He’s been such a great dog. He’s a dream to live with in the house - happy to take a nap but ready to go whenever I am. He’s the biggest goofball ever, seriously always happy and “grinning.” He’s so incredibly attentive to me and follows me wherever I go. So crazy smart that he got his Expert Trick Dog title when he was 11 months old. He’s everything I want in a dog. I love this guy. ❤


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy birthday. But how is he one already? Seems like you just got him.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Something about the Blacks!!!! 😃

He’s awesome. Continued success w him.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Handsome devil! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

